# Domandina del giorno



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2008)

Può darsi che i non gelosi e i non possessivi siano più predisposti al perdono d'un tradimento?
Possono influire questi due fattori?
Air


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Può darsi che i non gelosi e i non possessivi siano più predisposti al perdono d'un tradimento?
> Possono influire questi due fattori?
> Air



Secondo me no. Posto che è un insieme di fattori che porta a perdonare un tradimento, dovendo scegliere, secondo me conta di più l'orgoglio


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2008)

sante parole. E' orgoglio (che come sai ne rovina piu' del petrolio)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sante parole. E' orgoglio *(che come sai ne rovina piu' del petrolio)*


Lo ben so.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXC72IOIik4


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2008)

...è ancora presto per tirare le conclusione, perchè avete risposto in pochi, essendo un thread appena aperto.
Spero che qualcuno voglia aggiungere che non sia solo l'orgoglio, ma anche una questione di esigere rispetto...che a parer mio, conta più dell'orgoglio.
Air


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...è ancora presto per tirare le conclusione, perchè avete risposto in pochi, essendo un thread appena aperto.
> Spero che qualcuno voglia aggiungere che non sia solo l'orgoglio, ma anche una questione di esigere rispetto...che a parer mio, conta più dell'orgoglio.
> Air


L'orgoglio porta ad aver rispetto di sè stessi. Se manca uno manca anche l'altro. Alla tua domanda nn so rispondere perchè io nn sono nè gelosa nè possessiva, ma il mio ex marito nn riuscirò a perdonarlo *MAI!!*


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Può darsi che i non gelosi e i non possessivi siano più predisposti al perdono d'un tradimento?
> Possono influire questi due fattori?
> Air


Non mi ritengo particolarmente gelosa o possessiva ma non credo  che perdonerei un tradimento (ma x dirlo con certezza bisogna trovarsi in certe situazioni). Per il semplice fatto che una coppia è formata da 2 persone e nel momento in cui se ne inserisce una terza la coppia smette di essere tale. Inoltre reputo difficilissimo il recupero della fiducia, non si può vivere con l'ansia di sapere dove e con chi si trova il tuo partner. Orgoglio? Sì anche, ma non solo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...è ancora presto per tirare le conclusione, perchè avete risposto in pochi, essendo un thread appena aperto.
> Spero che qualcuno voglia aggiungere che non sia solo l'orgoglio, ma anche una questione di esigere rispetto...che a parer mio, conta più dell'orgoglio.
> Air


Esigere rispetto, lo puoi tradurre in orgoglio... amor proprio. L'orgoglio non deve essere necessariamente visto come un aspetto negativo. E' il troppo che, as usual, stroppia


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Giugno 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> L'orgoglio porta ad aver rispetto di sè stessi. Se manca uno manca anche l'altro. Alla tua domanda nn so rispondere perchè io nn sono nè gelosa nè possessiva, ma il mio ex marito nn riuscirò a perdonarlo *MAI!!*


Io credo che l'orgoglio se eccessivo sia un difetto in quanto ti porta a non vedere anche eventuali tuoi errori. Chiaramente non sto entrando nel tuo caso specifico, ma sto facendo un discorso generale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Giugno 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non mi ritengo particolarmente gelosa o possessiva ma non credo  che perdonerei un tradimento (ma x dirlo con certezza bisogna trovarsi in certe situazioni). Per il semplice fatto che una coppia è formata da 2 persone e nel momento in cui se ne inserisce una terza la coppia smette di essere tale. Inoltre reputo difficilissimo il recupero della fiducia, non si può vivere con l'ansia di sapere dove e con chi si trova il tuo partner. Orgoglio? Sì anche, ma non solo.


Perdonare è il minimo. Il difficile (impossibile?) è dimenticare.


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Perdonare è il minimo. Il difficile (impossibile?) è dimenticare.


Sì, hai ragione. Anche perdonare non è semplice però, ci sono ferite che sono profonde. Non so come reagirei, in certe cose sono un po' impulsiva. Ma non credo che riuscirei a restare con lui


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Giugno 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sì, hai ragione. Anche perdonare non è semplice però, ci sono ferite che sono profonde. Non so come reagirei, in certe cose sono un po' impulsiva. Ma non credo che riuscirei a restare con lui



Come hai detto giustamente prima, bisogna trovarcisi per dirlo con certezza (discorso che, per altro, vale per ogni situazione). Entrano in ballo mille fattori e la reazione non sempre sembra razionale, sia agli occhi altrui che ai nostri stessi. Sono poche le persone che dicono candidamente "perdonerei un tradimento, dovessi scoprirlo", eppure alla fine della fiera, dinanzi a un tradimento, sono più quelli che perdonano - e quindi decidono di tenere in piedi la coppia - di quelli che lasciano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2008)

Chi tradisce deve obbligatoriamente crearsi una serie di scusanti tra le quali ce n'è una serie che colpevolizza il tradito.
Quando viene scoperto assume (il più delle volte) perciò un ruolo che non favorisce certo la comprensione...

Poi ci sono pure traditi che si assumono metà della responsabilità ...


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi tradisce deve obbligatoriamente crearsi una serie di scusanti tra le quali ce n'è una serie che colpevolizza il tradito.
> Quando viene scoperto assume (il più delle volte) perciò un ruolo che non favorisce certo la comprensione...
> 
> Poi ci sono pure traditi che si assumono metà della responsabilità ...


Il mio psichiatra, al tempo, mi disse che il miglior alibi per il traditore è quello d'incolpare il tradito. Questo alibi, però, aggiunse il medico, non ha senso in quanto non si ha l'obbligo di stare con una persona che non ci garba, per poi tradirla.
Aggiunse anche che, se un traditore ammettesse d'essere farfallone, è come se sottolineasse la propria colpa. Dicendo, invece, che tradisce (o ha tradito) a causa del traditore, scarica su quest'ultimo la responsabilità...in modo d'avere si la colpa d'aver cornificato, ma avere un pretesto ed una scusante per dimezzarla o minimizzarla.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il mio psichiatra, al tempo, mi disse che il miglior alibi per il traditore è quello d'incolpare il tradito. Questo alibi, però, aggiunse il medico, non ha senso in quanto non si ha l'obbligo di stare con una persona che non ci garba, per poi tradirla.
> Aggiunse anche che, se un traditore ammettesse *d'essere farfallone*, è come se sottolineasse la propria colpa. Dicendo, invece, che tradisce (o ha tradito) a causa del traditore, scarica su quest'ultimo la responsabilità...in modo d'avere si la colpa d'aver cornificato, ma avere un pretesto ed una scusante per dimezzarla o minimizzarla.
> Air


Comunque tu hai frequentato un ciarlatano... la cosa non e' cosi'...


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque tu hai frequentato un ciarlatano... la cosa non e' cosi'...


Spiegamela tu...gli dai del ciarlatano e non mi dici le cose come stanno?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Spiegamela tu...gli dai del ciarlatano e non mi dici le cose come stanno?


Ti e' stato spiegato milioni di volte... comunque non esiste psicologo al mondo che minimizzerebbe una cosa come il tradimento riducendo il traditore a un farfallone...

Proprio banale!


----------



## Old fischio (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Aggiunse anche che, se un traditore ammettesse d'essere farfallone, è come se sottolineasse la propria colpa. Dicendo, invece, che tradisce (o ha tradito) a causa del traditore, scarica su quest'ultimo la responsabilità...in modo d'avere si la colpa d'aver cornificato, ma avere un pretesto ed una scusante per dimezzarla o minimizzarla.
> Air


mah Marco, si trattasse tutto di stabilire una colpa, manco poi si avesse diritto a un risarcimento.. ripeto mah.. se intendi forse il risarcimento come l'alleggerimento del peso sulla coscienza.. uno che ha tradito, potrebbe anche non averla una coscenza (anzi per te non ce l'ha).. per questa inconsistenza generale, dico che il discorso va oltre.. e se ho tentato di "attribuire" all'altra una colpa, era solo per necessità di capire meglio la coppia, nella coppia cosa non andava.. altrimenti il discorso era facile, fischio non sta bene più nella coppia, fischio tradisce, fischio ha sbagliato e fischio paga! 
e tiritittitì

con simpatia ed affetto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il mio psichiatra, al tempo, mi disse che il miglior alibi per il traditore è quello d'incolpare il tradito. Questo alibi, però, aggiunse il medico, non ha senso in quanto non si ha l'obbligo di stare con una persona che non ci garba, per poi tradirla.
> Aggiunse anche che, se un traditore ammettesse d'essere farfallone, è come se sottolineasse la propria colpa. Dicendo, invece, che tradisce (o ha tradito) a causa del traditore, scarica su quest'ultimo la responsabilità...in modo d'avere si la colpa d'aver cornificato, ma avere un pretesto ed una scusante per dimezzarla o minimizzarla.
> Air





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti e' stato spiegato milioni di volte... comunque non esiste psicologo al mondo che minimizzerebbe una cosa come il tradimento riducendo il traditore a un farfallone...
> 
> Proprio banale!


Credo che tu abbia "interpretato" e ri-dimensionato al tuo pensiero quel che ti è stato detto.
Del resto è la stessa operazione che fai con noi!
A volte interpreti me e mi  fai passare (me!!!) per una sostenitrice del tradimento...


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti e' stato spiegato milioni di volte... comunque non esiste psicologo al mondo che minimizzerebbe una cosa come il tradimento riducendo il traditore a un farfallone...
> 
> Proprio banale!


...ma tu gli esempi li devi sempre prendere alla lettera? Penso sia stato un modo per dire che un traditore (non tuttiiiiiii) tende a dare la colpa al partner. Ne conosco di traditori...e più che sentirli dire che sono confusi, che il partner è cambiato, che il partner ha lacune e carenze...scuse prestampate.
Loro non hanno mai l'effettiva colpa...loro tradiscono come reazione.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma tu gli esempi li devi sempre prendere alla lettera? Penso sia stato un modo per dire che un traditore (non tuttiiiiiii) tende a dare la colpa al partner. Ne conosco di traditori...e più che sentirli dire che sono confusi, che il partner è cambiato, che il partner ha lacune e carenze...scuse prestampate.
> Loro non hanno mai l'effettiva colpa...loro tradiscono come reazione.
> Air


Le motivazioni dei traditori non sono state tirate in ballo...io ho solo detto che il tuo psicologo va cambiato: Se un uomo che si suppone debba conoscere determinate meccaniche minimizza una cosa come un tradimento a "l'opera di un farfallone" ti ripeto quell'uomo e' un ciarlatano...


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le motivazioni dei traditori non sono state tirate in ballo...io ho solo detto che il tuo psicologo va cambiato: Se un uomo che si suppone debba conoscere determinate meccaniche minimizza una cosa come un tradimento a "l'opera di un farfallone" ti ripeto quell'uomo e' un ciarlatano...


Ma forse lui non aveva minimizzato. Lettrice, se poi vogliamo raccontarcela, raccontiamocela pure...lo sai anche te che il tradimento non è basato sui soli problemi di coppia...il "farfallone", forse, era per far capire che ci sono persone che lo/la fanno andare tranquillamente, non per problematiche di coppia e si giustificano, poi, trovando lacune nel partner che stanno tradendo...come se la risoluzione di problemi non fosse minimamente da considerare.
Poi, amica mia, non dimenticarti che faccio una fatica della malora a scrivere.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2008)

*Lettry, sai cosa mi piacerebbe fare, per farti capire meglio?*
*Mi piacerebbe essere supportato dai soli traditi (e non traditori) qui presenti per stendere privatamente una lista di tutti i pretesti e tutte le scusanti di chi ci ha traditi. Poi, rendere pubbliche d'un colpo 'ste benedette liste. Stanne certa: più o meno, tutte identiche.*
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Lettry, sai cosa mi piacerebbe fare, per farti capire meglio?*
> *Mi piacerebbe essere supportato dai soli traditi (e non traditori) qui presenti per stendere privatamente una lista di tutti i pretesti e tutte le scusanti di chi ci ha traditi. Poi, rendere pubbliche d'un colpo 'ste benedette liste. Stanne certa: più o meno, tutte identiche.*
> Air


Le risposte sono tutte simili ...ma questo solo perché i meccanismi umani di autodifesa sono identici e così un bambino di 5 anni dice "non l'ho fatto apposta" così come chi ha fatto a pezzi il vicino... ma le situazioni sono tutte diverse.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...è ancora presto per tirare le conclusione, perchè avete risposto in pochi, essendo un thread appena aperto.
> Spero che qualcuno voglia aggiungere che non sia solo l'orgoglio, ma anche una questione di esigere rispetto...che a parer mio, conta più dell'orgoglio.
> Air


 
il rispetto è cosa diversa dall'orgoglio, ragionaci.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Come hai detto giustamente prima, bisogna trovarcisi per dirlo con certezza (discorso che, per altro, vale per ogni situazione). Entrano in ballo mille fattori e la reazione non sempre sembra razionale, sia agli occhi altrui che ai nostri stessi. Sono poche le persone che dicono candidamente "perdonerei un tradimento, dovessi scoprirlo", eppure alla fine della fiera, dinanzi a un tradimento, sono più quelli che perdonano - e quindi decidono di tenere in piedi la coppia - di quelli che lasciano.


 
io perdonerei (e lo pensavo anche prima di tradire...). Tanto piu' ora che ci sono passata.

Poi un conto è il tradimento, un conto chi fa di tutto per USCIRE dalla coppia, a queste cose non c'è rimedio, vanno semplicemente accettate.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il mio psichiatra, al tempo, mi disse che il miglior alibi per il traditore è quello d'incolpare il tradito. Questo alibi, però, aggiunse il medico, non ha senso in quanto non si ha l'obbligo di stare con una persona che non ci garba, per poi tradirla.
> Aggiunse anche che, se un traditore ammettesse d'essere farfallone, è come se sottolineasse la propria colpa. Dicendo, invece, che tradisce (o ha tradito) a causa del traditore, scarica su quest'ultimo la responsabilità...in modo d'avere si la colpa d'aver cornificato, ma avere un pretesto ed una scusante per dimezzarla o minimizzarla.
> Air


 
ripeto da anni che non è MAI colpa del tradito.

Poi ciascuno ha i suoi difetti, e le sue responsabilità nel benessere della coppia, ma il tradito mica ti punta un coltello alla gola perché tu tradisca, eh...

Bacio!


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2008)

*Confermo Vere!*



Verena67 ha detto:


> il rispetto è cosa diversa dall'orgoglio, ragionaci.
> 
> Bacio!


Appunto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Meglio il rispetto che l'orgoglio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io non sono stato male dopo un tradimento per orgoglio, bensì per il non rispetto che fa tuttuno con il non avermi rispettato fisicamente, mentalmente, moralmente, sentimentalmente.
Baci a te!
Marco


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma forse lui non aveva minimizzato. Lettrice, se poi vogliamo raccontarcela, raccontiamocela pure...lo sai anche te che il tradimento non è basato sui soli problemi di coppia...il "farfallone", forse, *era per far capire che ci sono persone che lo/la fanno andare tranquillamente,* non per problematiche di coppia e si giustificano, poi, trovando lacune nel partner che stanno tradendo...come se la risoluzione di problemi non fosse minimamente da considerare.
> Poi, amica mia, non dimenticarti che faccio una fatica della malora a scrivere.
> Air


 
presentamele, perché qui sul forum non credo di averne mai conosciute...


----------



## Iris (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Può darsi che i non gelosi e i non possessivi siano più predisposti al perdono d'un tradimento?
> Possono influire questi due fattori?
> Air


 
Ripeto: per me non c'è una predisposizione o meno al perdono. Esistono situazioni diverse alle quali si applicano diverse soluzioni.

Se a vent'anni, il fidanzatino mi avesse tradito, lo avrei mandato a casa...
Se dopo anni ed anni di convivenza e reciproca dedizione, mio marito ( o moglie) compie un errore...prima di troncare tutto, provo a rimediare.

Non è questione di convenienza, ma di buon senso.


----------



## Old ROGNA (13 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> presentamele, perché qui sul forum non credo di averne mai conosciute...


'azzo, allora qui tutti i traditori sono stati sommersi da plurimi e gravi problemi di coppia e nessuno si è preso la briga di risolverli in coppia e tutti, poverini, sono stati obbligati a tradire, senza voglia, inconsenzientemente. Non ti sembra strano che sono troppi i traditori che si buttano nel tradimento e non optano per altre soluzioni???? Cavolo!
ROGNA (da parte di Airforever)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io perdonerei (e lo pensavo anche prima di tradire...). Tanto piu' ora che ci sono passata.
> 
> Poi un conto è il tradimento, un conto chi fa di tutto per USCIRE dalla coppia, a queste cose non c'è rimedio, vanno semplicemente accettate.
> 
> Bacio!


Sei una di quelle poche...


----------



## Old ROGNA (13 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sei una di quelle poche...


ora Verena mi manderà a cagare, ma io presumevo (ancor prima che intervenisse lei) che un traditore dica di essere disposto a perdonare (in particolar modo, dopo aver tradito).
ROGNA (sempre da parte di Airforever)


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2008)

Non mando mai nessuno a....espletare i suoi bisogni fisiologici.

non presumere mai..anzi di solito chi è arrogante e ambivalente, è arrogante fino in fondo...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2008)

ROGNA ha detto:


> 'azzo, allora qui tutti i traditori sono stati sommersi da plurimi e gravi problemi di coppia e nessuno si è preso la briga di risolverli in coppia e tutti, poverini, sono stati obbligati a tradire, senza voglia, inconsenzientemente. Non ti sembra strano che sono troppi i traditori che si buttano nel tradimento e non optano per altre soluzioni???? Cavolo!
> ROGNA (da parte di Airforever)


 
allora forse non avevo capito. Air baby

	
	
		
		
	


	




    diceva che tutti tradiscono a cuor leggero...ma allora perché poi sono tutti qui che rognano?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Holly (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Può darsi che i non gelosi e i non possessivi siano più predisposti al perdono d'un tradimento?
> Possono influire questi due fattori?
> Air



Sono gelosa solamente se ne ho motivo. Non sono possessiva.
Stavo riflettendo sul perdono, mi sono resa conto che tendo, per carattere, a perdonare/giustificare parecchio e non solo in ambito sentimentale... sul perché devo pensarci sopra... 
Secondo me ogni tradimento è una storia a sè, non si può generalizzare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sono gelosa solamente se ne ho motivo. Non sono possessiva.
> Stavo riflettendo sul perdono,* mi sono resa conto che tendo, per carattere, a perdonare/giustificare parecchio e non solo in ambito sentimentale... *sul perché devo pensarci sopra...
> Secondo me ogni tradimento è una storia a sè, non si può generalizzare.


Anch'io ...cerco sempre di comprendere le altrui ragioni...


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Può darsi che i non gelosi e i non possessivi siano più predisposti al perdono d'un tradimento?
> Possono influire questi due fattori?
> Air


Mah.. secondo me la gelosia, quando non patologica, è un sentimento naturale in amore. Sono propensa a credere che chi non si professa geloso è perchè ritiene di non aver motivi per esserlo o perchè di quel che fa il compagno/a gli importa relativamente (ovvero ha egli stesso altri investimenti compensativi esterni alla coppia -non necessariamente un amante- ).

Il perdono in un tradimento dipende da moltissime variabili, credo soprattutto dal "vantaggio" (in senso lato) che il tradito può scorgere nello stare ancora insieme.. altrimenti non si spiegherebbe come mai molti mandano giù dei bocconi così "avvelenati"..

E poi, nel mio caso non parlerei nemmeno di perdono.. ma di elaborazione.. non credo di essere davvero capace di un gesto così nobile.


----------



## Old sperella (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il mio psichiatra, al tempo, mi disse che il miglior alibi per il traditore è quello d'incolpare il tradito. Questo alibi, però, aggiunse il medico, non ha senso in quanto non si ha l'obbligo di stare con una persona che non ci garba, per poi tradirla.
> Aggiunse anche che, se un traditore ammettesse d'essere farfallone, è come se sottolineasse la propria colpa. Dicendo, invece, che tradisce (o ha tradito) a causa del traditore, scarica su quest'ultimo la responsabilità...in modo d'avere si la colpa d'aver cornificato, ma avere un pretesto ed una scusante per dimezzarla o minimizzarla.
> Air


Non è che per caso stava semplicemente parlando a mò di specchio , ovvero ripeteva come sue quelle che invece erano tue convinzioni ? 



Iris ha detto:


> Ripeto: per me non c'è una predisposizione o meno al perdono.


Mah , secondo me conta anche un pò il fattore caratteriale .


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2008)

Credo che nel valutare le motivazioni che il traditore adduce occorrerebbe operare un distinguo temporale...

In un primo momento è umano trovare in insoddisfazioni, in mancanze (anche minime ma che si tendono ad ingigantire) del partner, le motivazioni, per scaricarsi di dosso il peso di qualcosa che si sa non esser corretto e girarlo sulle spalle altrui.

Poi, piano piano inizia il processo di rimozione delle false motivazioni e l'indagine introspettiva su quel qualcosa che non va IN SE STESSO...sulle PROPRIE REALI motivazioni che han portato al tradire, che siano per autogratificazione, per noia, per farsi scoprire e dare una scossa a un rapporto che lo stesso traditore fa poco per ravvivare, per farsi scoprire per uscire da un rapporto che va stretto, perchè non ama più il/la partner ma fa fatica a pensare di uscire da dinamiche magari decennali, perchè LUI/LEI è cambiato e avverte la necessità di rimettersi in gioco, di vivere una nuova vita,qualunque essa sia ...importa davvero?

Qui sopra è anche facile che arrivi chi quel mal di pancia già avverte e che è già disposto a mettersi in discussione, chi nel tradimento trova il palliativo per accantonare certe problematiche e ripete ossessivamente l'azione (il farfallone di cui si diceva sopra) difficilmente incrocia da queste parti (qualcuno si è affacciato ma è scappato a gambe levate!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Rebecca (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Può darsi che i non gelosi e i non possessivi siano più predisposti al perdono d'un tradimento?
> Possono influire questi due fattori?
> Air


Non credo.
Io sono gelosa e possessiva ma tendo a perdonare di tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che nel valutare le motivazioni che il traditore adduce occorrerebbe operare un distinguo temporale...
> 
> In un primo momento è umano trovare in insoddisfazioni, in mancanze (anche minime ma che si tendono ad ingigantire) del partner, le motivazioni, per scaricarsi di dosso il peso di qualcosa che si sa non esser corretto e girarlo sulle spalle altrui.
> 
> ...


 
Analisi perfetta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  (era quello che intendevo...)


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2008)

Voi forse non ve ne rendete conto, ma mi state aiutando parecchio...non mandatemi a quel paese se vi tartasso di domande.
Perchè, secondo voi, io faccio un tuttuno dei tradimenti?
Mi spiego meglio e SCUSATEMI i termini un po' forti e volgarotti (bambini, fate la nanna) ma voglio farvi capire cosa intendo.
Quando sono stato tradito, ho principalmente pensato alla prima parte del tradimento, ovvero quella psicologica. Questa fanciulla ha rubato la mia fiducia. Poi, ho valutato il fatto che la sua bocca, la sua lingua ha toccato la bocca e la lingua di un'altro. La sua bernarda è stata leccata dalla lingua e penetrata da un uccello da un'altro. Le sue tette sono state palpate e leccate da un altro. Il suo corpo è stato sfiorato dal corpo di un'altro.
Ora mi domando: come faccio, dopo tutto questo, ad avere il coraggio e la faccia tosta di riflettere sul tipo di tradimento, sulla motivazione? Queste cose, per un motivo X, per un motivo Y, per un motivo Z sono successe.
Io v'ammiro per la vostra psicologia, per le vostre riflessioni ma...cazzolina, non è cosa leggera leggera.
Prego di dare precedenza nelle risposte ai traditi (che però non sono anche traditori). Grazie!
Marco

ps: dimenticavo...il tutto, dietro un tradimento...non mi sto lamentando che quella fanciulla avesse fatto queste cose col precedente ragazzo...è normale che sia così!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Voi forse non ve ne rendete conto, ma mi state aiutando parecchio...non mandatemi a quel paese se vi tartasso di domande.
> Perchè, secondo voi, io faccio un tuttuno dei tradimenti?
> Mi spiego meglio e SCUSATEMI i termini un po' forti e volgarotti (bambini, fate la nanna) ma voglio farvi capire cosa intendo.
> Quando sono stato tradito, ho principalmente pensato alla prima parte del tradimento, ovvero quella psicologica. Questa fanciulla ha rubato la mia fiducia. Poi, ho valutato il fatto che la sua bocca, la sua lingua ha toccato la bocca e la lingua di un'altro. La sua bernarda è stata leccata dalla lingua e penetrata da un uccello da un'altro. Le sue tette sono state palpate e leccate da un altro. Il suo corpo è stato sfiorato dal corpo di un'altro.
> ...


Vabbeh...visto che di traditi manco l'ombra...ci provo io?

Non una parola su eventuali pensieri della tua ex....solo sul suo corpo toccato qua là su e giù...

E' il senso del possesso che a mio parere ti frega nei rapporti con l'altro sesso..la tua ragazza è "roba" tua, guai a chi la tocca..e se lei si sottrae a quel controllo...è contaminata per sempre e solo il fuoco purificatore della geenna eterna la potrà salvare!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2008)

*freddi*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh...visto che di traditi manco l'ombra...ci provo io?
> 
> Non una parola su eventuali pensieri della tua ex....solo sul suo corpo toccato qua là su e giù...
> 
> E' il senso del possesso che a mio parere ti frega nei rapporti con l'altro sesso..la tua ragazza è "roba" tua, guai a chi la tocca..e se lei si sottrae a quel controllo...è contaminata per sempre e solo il fuoco purificatore della geenna eterna la potrà salvare!


 

caro freddi...permettimi di dire una cosa.

Se la persona che amo, decide di farsi accarezzare da un'altra...il verbo Amata io non lo so piu' coniugare...altro che possesso...sembra quasi che il limite di sia di colui che viene tradito .

Per te non è cosi?


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Può darsi che i non gelosi e i non possessivi siano più predisposti al perdono d'un tradimento?
> Possono influire questi due fattori?
> Air


Air, stò tradimento ti ha choccato.... Ascolta.... Prova la coppia libera.... Il tradimento così non esiste più.....















Scherzo, ma solo un pò....


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> caro freddi...permettimi di dire una cosa.
> 
> Se la persona che amo, decide di farsi accarezzare da un'altra...il verbo Amata io non lo so piu' coniugare...altro che possesso...sembra quasi che il limite di sia di colui che viene tradito .
> 
> Per te non è cosi?


Io invece non smetto per quello di amarla...se mai mi e le pongo qualche domanda..sul perchè avverta l'esignza di farsi accarezzare o altro da qualcuno che non son io...


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh...visto che di traditi manco l'ombra...ci provo io?
> 
> *Non una parola su eventuali pensieri della tua ex....solo sul suo corpo toccato qua là su e giù...*
> 
> E' il senso del possesso che a mio parere ti frega nei rapporti con l'altro sesso..la tua ragazza è "roba" tua, guai a chi la tocca..e se lei si sottrae a quel controllo...è contaminata per sempre e solo il fuoco purificatore della geenna eterna la potrà salvare!


Ciao fedifrago, una persona ti cornifica e tu sei così altruista da chiederti, domandarti il perchè lo ha fatto?
Qualsiasi sia il motivo (dal più banale al più importante), ti ha tradito. Ho postato questa cosa perchè alcuni di voi fanno differenze tra tradimento e tradimento...non dico che non ci siano, ma la morale è la stessa: si sono concesse ad altra persona...come potrei perdonare un tradimento e non perdonarne un altro, in base alla motivazione o in base al fatto se si è solo fidanzati o magari sposati?
Air


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao fedifrago, una persona ti cornifica e tu sei *così altruista da chiederti, domandarti il perchè lo ha fatto?*
> Qualsiasi sia il motivo (dal più banale al più importante), ti ha tradito. Ho postato questa cosa perchè alcuni di voi fanno differenze tra tradimento e tradimento...non dico che non ci siano, ma la morale è la stessa: si sono concesse ad altra persona...come potrei perdonare un tradimento e non perdonarne un altro, in base alla motivazione o in base al fatto se si è solo fidanzati o magari sposati?
> Air



Veramente tutti i traditi se lo chiedono... non per altruismo di certo...


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente tutti i traditi se lo chiedono... non per altruismo di certo...


Uffaaaaa: chi mi "impara" a scrivere quello che la "cervella" ha in mente?????
Gioia, tutti i traditi se lo chiedono. Concordo.
Io intendevo il fatto...se dietro ad un simile trauma (non sò per gli altri traditi, ma per me lo è stato) si ha la voglia di capirne il perchè ed in base al perchè, alla motivazione decidere se perdonare o no.
Il corpo del traditore, motivo X, motivo Y, motivo Z è stato donato ad altra persona. Lo schifo che dovremmo avere, non dovrebbe neanche portarci al ragionamento, ovvero: "Mi hai tradito...quella è la porta: addio!".
Se non mi sono ancora ben spegato, fammi un fischio.
Air

ps: hai dato un bacione da parte mia alla mitica Sbarellina?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Uffaaaaa: chi mi "impara" a scrivere quello che la "cervella" ha in mente?????
> Gioia, tutti i traditi se lo chiedono. Concordo.
> Io intendevo il fatto...se dietro ad un simile trauma (non sò per gli altri traditi, ma per me lo è stato) si ha la voglia di capirne il perchè ed in base al perchè, alla motivazione decidere se perdonare o no.
> Il corpo del traditore, motivo X, motivo Y, motivo Z è stato donato ad altra persona. Lo schifo che dovremmo avere, non dovrebbe neanche portarci al ragionamento, ovvero: "Mi hai tradito...quella è la porta: addio!".
> ...



Scusa Air, sembra quasi che tu ne faccia solo una questione di fisicità. Appare più che evidente che se la tua compagna concede il suo corpo a un altro, ti monta la carogna e non ti interessa conoscere ragioni... ma se invece lei ti confessasse di aver preso una sbandata, diciamo così, per un altro, di sentirsi confusa e di mettere in discussione il vostro rapporto, pur non avendoti tradito con questa persona, come reagiresti?


----------



## Verena67 (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quando sono stato tradito, ho principalmente pensato alla prima parte del tradimento, ovvero quella psicologica. Questa fanciulla ha rubato la mia fiducia. Poi, ho valutato il fatto che la sua bocca, la sua lingua ha toccato la bocca e la lingua di un'altro. La sua bernarda è stata leccata dalla lingua e penetrata da un uccello da un'altro. Le sue tette sono state palpate e leccate da un altro. Il suo corpo è stato sfiorato dal corpo di un'altro.
> Ora mi domando: come faccio, dopo tutto questo, ad avere il coraggio e la faccia tosta di riflettere sul tipo di tradimento, sulla motivazione? Queste cose, per un motivo X, per un motivo Y, per un motivo Z sono successe.
> Io v'ammiro per la vostra psicologia, per le vostre riflessioni ma...cazzolina, non è cosa leggera leggera.
> Prego di dare precedenza nelle risposte ai traditi (che però non sono anche traditori). Grazie! !


 
Scusa eh...ma se io decido di stare con te il mio corpo resta MIO 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questa cosa mi fa incazzare tantissimo, Air. Nessuno possiede un'altra persona.

E' giusto esigere rispetto, fiducia, verità.

Ma quel che faccio del mio corpo riguarda SOLO ME!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> caro freddi...permettimi di dire una cosa.
> 
> Se la persona che amo, decide di farsi accarezzare da un'altra...il verbo Amata io non lo so piu' coniugare...altro che possesso...sembra quasi che il limite di sia di colui che viene tradito .
> 
> Per te non è cosi?


 
secondo me sono cose diverse.

Io mi rammarico del tradimento mentale, di fiducia, di sentimenti (ma piu' che tradimento, lo chiamerei "dislocazione").

Ma ribadisco che la sessualità è cosa personalissima. Trovo proprio urtante un'impostazione simile,e penso mi disamorerebbe moltissimo nei confronti del tradito.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...come potrei perdonare un tradimento e non perdonarne un altro, in base alla motivazione o in base al fatto se si è solo fidanzati o magari sposati?
> Air


 
ma infatti devi perdonare in base a quel che dice il TUO CUORE, non la tua mente, o la legge adamitica, o chissà quale altra assurda razionale!! 


Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Uffaaaaa: chi mi "impara" a scrivere quello che la "cervella" ha in mente?????
> Gioia, tutti i traditi se lo chiedono. Concordo.
> Io intendevo il fatto...se dietro ad un simile trauma (non sò per gli altri traditi, ma per me lo è stato) si ha la voglia di capirne il perchè ed in base al perchè, alla motivazione decidere se perdonare o no.
> Il corpo del traditore, motivo X, motivo Y, motivo Z è stato donato ad altra persona. Lo schifo che dovremmo avere, non dovrebbe neanche portarci al ragionamento, ovvero: "Mi hai tradito...quella è la porta: addio!".
> ...


Te lo ridico: con un marito che vive come uno SCHIFO il mio corpo perché ha (presumibilemnte) amato un'altra persona, sarei IO a non volerci piu' stare.

TE CAPI'?!


----------



## Old Confù (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Può darsi che i non gelosi e i non possessivi siano più predisposti al perdono d'un tradimento?
> Possono influire questi due fattori?
> Air


ASSOLUTAMENTE NO!!!
Io sono gelosa nella norma...& davvero poco possessiva...cerco di lasciare sempre 1 certa libertà, anche perchè la pretendo per me....
Eppure, NON ho perdonato il tradimento!!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Scusa Air, sembra quasi che tu ne faccia solo una questione di fisicità. Appare più che evidente che se la tua compagna concede il suo corpo a un altro, ti monta la carogna e non ti interessa conoscere ragioni... ma se invece lei ti confessasse di aver preso una sbandata, diciamo così, per un altro, di sentirsi confusa e di mettere in discussione il vostro rapporto, pur non avendoti tradito con questa persona, come reagiresti?


AdM,
un amore può terminare, una storia pure e anche i sentimenti. Se la mia fidanzata mi confessasse la cosa, senza avermi tradito, sarei la prima persona a darle supporto affinché possa riordinare le idee. Sta di fatto che, la sbandata è sinonimo d'avere nei pensieri altra persona...non lo ritengo corretto. Ovvero, non è corretto che stia con me pensando ad un altro.
Detto questo, mi pare d'aver sottolineato più volte (credo anche in questo thread), che io il tradimento lo vedo duplice: psicologico e fisico. Ho solo fatto un esempio prendendo il solo lato fisico. ma come vedi, non concordo neanche su quello mentale.
Marco


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa eh...ma se io decido di stare con te il mio corpo resta MIO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cara Verena,
il tuo corpo, come dice la parola stessa, è tuo. Ma se decidi di stare con una persona, non puoi offrirlo ad un'altro e dire che: "Il corpo è mio e ne faccio l'utilizzo che voglio". Non che non si possa ragionare così perchè vietato da una legge, ma mi sembra un'incoerenza. Non è un fattore di possessione, Verena.
Nel rispetto, c'è anche questo lato: stai con me e quindi sei "mia".
Il tuo corpo riguarda solo te se sei single...sempre per questione di rispetto.
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cara Verena,
> il tuo corpo, come dice la parola stessa, è tuo. Ma se decidi di stare con una persona, non puoi offrirlo ad un'altro e dire che: "Il corpo è mio e ne faccio l'utilizzo che voglio". Non che non si possa ragionare così perchè vietato da una legge, ma mi sembra un'incoerenza. Non è un fattore di *possessione*, Verena.
> Nel rispetto, c'è anche questo lato: stai con me e quindi sei "mia".
> Il tuo corpo riguarda solo te se sei single...sempre per questione di rispetto.
> Marco


Possesso ...la possessione richiede un esorcismo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..però capisco che alcuni o in alcune fasi della vita pensare a chi amiamo con un'altra persona possa dare un senso di ribrezzo come se il corpo fosse posseduto da un demone...


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Giugno 2008)

*ecco la chiave..*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Possesso ...la possessione richiede un esorcismo...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Air, devi ricorrere all'Esorciccio per liberarti da questo demone interiore..


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Possesso ...la possessione richiede un esorcismo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*POSSESSIONE
*dal Dizionario: L'attuazione o la sussistenza di un rapporto di possesso - derivazione dal verbo Possedere (dal latino: Potis = Padrone + Sedere= sedere)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *POSSESSIONE*
> dal Dizionario: L'attuazione o la sussistenza di un rapporto di possesso - derivazione dal verbo Possedere (dal latino: Potis = Padrone + Sedere= sedere)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> AdM,
> un amore può terminare, una storia pure e anche i sentimenti. Se la mia fidanzata mi confessasse la cosa, senza avermi tradito, sarei la prima persona a darle supporto affinché possa riordinare le idee. Sta di fatto che, la sbandata è sinonimo d'avere nei pensieri altra persona...non lo ritengo corretto. Ovvero, non è corretto che stia con me pensando ad un altro.
> Detto questo, mi pare d'aver sottolineato più volte (credo anche in questo thread), che io il tradimento lo vedo duplice: psicologico e fisico. Ho solo fatto un esempio prendendo il solo lato fisico. ma come vedi, non concordo neanche su quello mentale.
> Marco



Però vedi... se prendesse una sbandata per un altro, il tradimento, seppur mentale, esisterebbe. Eppure saresti disposto a supportarla affinché possa riordinare le idee. Probabilmente, come spesso accade, deciderebbe di stare con te e tu accetteresti di buon grado la cosa, nonostante ritenga scorretto l'aver pensiero per un altro (tra l'altro ritengo poco giusto parlare di correttezza... i sentimenti non li comandi, di correttezza si può parlare dinanzi al razionale, i sentimenti continuo a sostenere che non si possano razionalizzare).
Il tuo problema REALE a quanto pare è solo quello che il suo corpo *sia stato* di un altro, mentre secondo te sarebbe dovuto essere solo tuo... per quanto il tradimento non mi piaccia, davanti a un tradimento fisico saprei mandare giù l'amaro boccone molto più facilmente di quanto sarei in grado di farlo davanti alla confessione dell'amore o innamoramento, nei confronti di un'altra.


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Però vedi... se prendesse una sbandata per un altro, il tradimento, seppur mentale, esisterebbe. Eppure saresti disposto a supportarla affinché possa riordinare le idee. Probabilmente, come spesso accade, deciderebbe di stare con te e tu accetteresti di buon grado la cosa, nonostante ritenga scorretto l'aver pensiero per un altro (tra l'altro ritengo poco giusto parlare di correttezza... i sentimenti non li comandi, di correttezza si può parlare dinanzi al razionale, i sentimenti continuo a sostenere che non si possano razionalizzare).
> Il tuo problema REALE a quanto pare è solo quello che il suo corpo *sia stato* di un altro, mentre secondo te sarebbe dovuto essere solo tuo... per quanto il tradimento non mi piaccia, davanti a un tradimento fisico saprei mandare giù l'amaro boccone molto più facilmente di quanto sarei in grado di farlo davanti alla confessione dell'amore o innamoramento, nei confronti di un'altra.


Angioletto, supportarla nel senso che le parlerei e le direi di prendersi una pausa di riflessione, di farsi aiutare da chi di dovere (dovesse rendersi necessario) e di rifarsi viva ad idee riordinate. Certamente non le starei al fianco come stampella, caritas, psicologo. Poi, conoscendomi, le farei un cazziatone (mi chiamano tutti "Il Presidente", perchè sparo a zero e "piccono" come l'ex Presidente della Rebubblica, Cossiga).
Poi, dovesse scegliere me...ora come ora non riuscirei a perdonare, ma in passato ho perdonato un tradimento psico-fisico.
Marco


----------



## Old sperella (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Angioletto, supportarla nel senso che le parlerei e le direi di prendersi una pausa di riflessione, di farsi aiutare da chi di dovere (dovesse rendersi necessario) e di rifarsi viva ad idee riordinate. Certamente non le starei al fianco come stampella, caritas, psicologo. Poi, conoscendomi, le farei un cazziatone (mi chiamano tutti "Il Presidente", perchè sparo a zero e "piccono" come l'ex Presidente della Rebubblica, Cossiga).
> Poi, dovesse scegliere me...ora come ora non riuscirei a perdonare, ma in passato ho perdonato un tradimento psico-fisico.
> Marco


Mi sembrerebbe umano il cazziatone , la rabbia e anche il fastidio del pensiero di lei /lui con l'altro /a .
Questa come fase iniziale infarcita di mille domande .


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Uffaaaaa: chi mi "impara" a scrivere quello che la "cervella" ha in mente?????
> Gioia, tutti i traditi se lo chiedono. Concordo.
> Io intendevo il fatto...se dietro ad un simile trauma (non sò per gli altri traditi, ma per me lo è stato) si ha la voglia di capirne il perchè ed in base al perchè, alla motivazione decidere se perdonare o no.
> Il corpo del traditore, motivo X, motivo Y, motivo Z è stato donato ad altra persona. Lo schifo che dovremmo avere, non dovrebbe neanche portarci al ragionamento, ovvero: "Mi hai tradito...quella è la porta: addio!".
> ...


Da parte tua glielo do ora che e' sporca di pesto... sta mangiando manciate di pennette al pesto...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> anche questo lato: stai con me e quindi sei "mia".
> *Il tuo corpo riguarda solo te se sei single*...sempre per questione di rispetto.
> Marco


 
cioè non riguarderebbe ME 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ecco,  no


----------



## Verena67 (14 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Air, devi ricorrere *all'Esorciccio* per liberarti da questo demone interiore..


 
giuro me l'hai rubata dalle labbra!!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 
no è in senso giuridico, vuol dire PRESA DI POSSESSO (es. di un terreno, o un immobile).

Mi dispiace, ma restiamo sul piano psicologico.

Io sono ancora, fisicamente, fortemente mia!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Angioletto, supportarla nel senso che le parlerei e le direi di prendersi una pausa di riflessione, *di farsi aiutare da chi di dovere (dovesse rendersi necessario)* e di rifarsi viva ad idee riordinate. Certamente non le starei al fianco come stampella, caritas, psicologo. Poi, conoscendomi, le farei un cazziatone (*mi chiamano tutti "Il Presidente", perchè sparo a zero e "piccono" come l'ex Presidente della Rebubblica, Cossiga).*
> Poi, dovesse scegliere me...ora come ora non riuscirei a perdonare, ma in passato ho perdonato un tradimento psico-fisico.
> Marco


Air ma che dici...non è che una se si disamora ha bisogno per questo dello psichiatra....scusa, eh...è umano il dubbio, il non sapere se l'amore nuovo vale rovinare quello vecchio...

Non è che sei  ANCORA solo c'è un perchè?!


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Air ma che dici...non è che una se si disamora ha bisogno per questo dello psichiatra*....scusa, eh...è umano il dubbio, il non sapere se l'amore nuovo vale rovinare quello vecchio...
> 
> Non è che sei ANCORA solo c'è un perchè?!


...hai ragione, ma credo lo si abbia bisogno se nella testa si hanno più persone in contemporanea...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...hai ragione, ma credo lo si abbia bisogno se nella testa si hanno più persone in contemporanea...



AIR...non è che il dubbio debba durare in eterno!
Ma vuoi darlo a una persona un breve lasso di dubbio?! Siamo esseri umani, mica robot!


O preferiresti che ti dicesse "Ho deciso in cinque minuti, me ne fotto di te. Addio. Ah, ricordati di ritirare la giacca in lavanderia" (come in Kramer contro Kramer...)?!

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...hai ragione, ma credo lo si abbia bisogno se nella testa si hanno più persone in contemporanea...


Ma va!
Tu idealizzi le relazioni così come idealizzi la coppia, il matrimonio, la famiglia.

Una roba da far scappare a gambe levate...

Non è che quando si inizia una relazione si sia sempre (anzi non accade quasi mai) follemente innamorati e presi dalla storia. Generalmente una relazione è una costruzione progressiva alla quale ognuno mette e toglie mattoni ...dando qualche occhiata dal ponteggio a chi passa...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma va!
> Tu idealizzi le relazioni così come idealizzi la coppia, il matrimonio, la famiglia.
> 
> *Una roba da far scappare a gambe levate...*
> ...


Si infatti credo faccia scappare Air


----------



## Old abraham (14 Giugno 2008)

ciao ragazzi sono una nuova in questo forum così interessante....ciaooo
io penso che il fattore della gelosia  poco conta nel tradimento...forse perchè tu pensi che una persona gelosa in realtà è poco interessata all'altra.. la gelosia è un sentimento che tutti proviamo ma che ci permette di tenere sotto controllo l'altra persona il tradimento è il male che ci fa perdere fiducia che ci fa capire che non abbiamo avuto il controllo della situazione.......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Giugno 2008)

abraham ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi sono una nuova in questo forum così interessante....ciaooo
> io penso che il fattore della gelosia  poco conta nel tradimento...forse perchè tu pensi che una persona gelosa in realtà è poco interessata all'altra.. la gelosia è un sentimento che tutti proviamo ma che ci permette di tenere sotto controllo l'altra persona il tradimento è il male che ci fa perdere fiducia che ci fa capire che non abbiamo avuto il controllo della situazione.......


 eh???


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh???
















...i tuoi interventi, AdM, mi fanno ghignare...quell' "eh???" mi fa scompisciare...
...a parte il fatto che ho notato anch'io qualche stranezza nell'intervento di Abraham...una persona gelosa è poco interessata all'altra?????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...i tuoi interventi, AdM, mi fanno ghignare...quell' "eh???" mi fa scompisciare...
> ...a parte il fatto che ho notato anch'io qualche stranezza nell'intervento di Abraham...*una persona gelosa è poco interessata all'altra?????*



_*
Qualche *_stranezza? Sei di una bontà infinita Marco... la sola cosa non strana che ho trovato nel suo post è stato "ciao ragazzi, sono nuova"

Giusta osservazione, la tua... di conseguenza, il vero innamorato è quello che si comporta come se l'altra non esistesse  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma... _del fatto che la gelosia permette di tenere sotto controllo l'altra persona_, non vogliamo dire nulla?


----------



## Old Holly (14 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh???




Ho capito PERCHE'  il gatto nella tua firma ha quell'espressione sconvolta!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ho capito PERCHE'  il gatto nella tua firma ha quell'espressione sconvolta!

































direi che è giustificato, no?


----------



## Old Holly (14 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> direi che è giustificato, no?



Pienamente giustificato...credo di aver avuto la stessa reazione anch'io...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Pienamente giustificato...credo di aver avuto la stessa reazione anch'io...



Sai che ho imparato il suo post a memoria, tante sono state le volte che l'ho riletto per cercare di trovare un senso?


----------



## Old Holly (14 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sai che ho imparato il suo post a memoria, tante sono state le volte che l'ho riletto per cercare di trovare un senso?



Di solito leggo in fretta, capita che non capisco al volo.
Questo l'ho riletto quattro volte e più lo leggevo più m'incasinavo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Forse come dice Vasco... un senso non ce l'ha!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Di solito leggo in fretta, capita che non capisco al volo.
> Questo l'ho riletto quattro volte e più lo leggevo più m'incasinavo.
> 
> 
> ...



Speravo che avrebbe ribattuto, che si sarebbe spiegata. 
Vada per la teoria "Vasco"


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa eh...ma se io decido di stare con te il mio corpo resta MIO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo con Verena.
Ma il pensare che mia moglie sia stata toccata e abbia fatto sesso con un altro, non mi lascia indifferente: un po' fa male. Ma non è niente di grave, sono tutte cose superabili.
Nel tradimento fa più male la parte psicologica rispetto a quella fisica.
E poi se si volesse una donna completamente pura bisognerebbe frequentare solo ragazze vergini e neppure facendo così si avrebbe la certezza assoluta della “purezza” di queste fanciulle.


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Giugno 2008)

abraham ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi sono una nuova in questo forum così interessante....ciaooo
> io penso che il fattore della gelosia  poco conta nel tradimento...forse perchè tu pensi che una persona gelosa in realtà è poco interessata all'altra.. la gelosia è un sentimento che tutti proviamo ma che ci permette di tenere sotto controllo l'altra persona il tradimento è il male che ci fa perdere fiducia che ci fa capire che non abbiamo avuto il controllo della situazione.......




Ciao  Abraham, benvenuta.
Anch'io non ho capito bene il tuo messaggio, forse perché sei nuova e hai ancora difficoltà con il quote. Provo ad interpretarlo.
Forse stavi rispondendo a Persa che diceva che Air è troppo geloso, possessivo e opprimente e così facendo fa scappare la ragazza di turno.
Forse volevi dire:
Che il fatto che     Air sia geloso non influisce sul fatto che che la ragazza di turno     poi alla fine lo tradisca.
Che Persa pensa     che una persona troppo gelosa (Air), in realtà è poco     interessata alla fidanzata.
Che la gelosia è     un sentimento che tutti proviamo e che ci permette (o ci dà     l'illusione) di tenere sotto controllo il partner.
Che il tradimento     ci fa poi capire che non abbiamo avuto il controllo della     situazione.
Ci sono andato vicino?

Abraham mi sei istintivamente simpatica perché usi lo stesso avatar di Glicine.

Non è che per caso tu sei un clone di Glicine? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Potrebbe essere che Glicine abbia creato un clone per vendicarsi contro Persa... 


Ma quella ragazza non può essere così pigra da crearsi un clone usando lo stesso avatar!


O forse si?

Verifichiamo subito: se ti dicessi che sei finta, come la prenderesti?
(Glicine non lascerebbe mai passare liscia una provocazione così...)













No... non puoi essere Glicine...
Lei non avrebbe resistito e avrebbe chiesto queste cose ad Air:
“Quanti anni hai? Di dove sei? Ho visto che usi  il termine “possessione” come alcune persone che conosco: sei per caso di Catania anche tu?”.













Scherzo eh... stavo solo cazzeggiando un po'.
Chiedo scusa a te e a Glicine.










Piccola parentesi.
Secondo me Air e Glicine sono due persone molto simpatiche, dotate di autoironia, solari, romantiche dirette e istintive.
Se abitassero vicino forse potrebbe esserci una storia d'amore tra loro due.
Air è un bravissimo ragazzo, con una ottima professione, celibe, con un grande senso della famiglia: è quello che Glicine cerca.
Glicine è nubile, intelligente, ha 2 lauree, ha un grande senso della famiglia, è bella e pure sexi (35 punti nel test della purezza, non so se mi spiego...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ): è tutto quello che Air cerca.
Non voglio assolutamente dire che devono conoscersi, non funzionano così le cose nella vita. Voglio solo dire che i compagni che loro cercano esistono veramente, sono reali, basta solo avere la pazienza d'incontrarli.

Una ultima curiosità Abraham: perché essendo donna usi un nick maschile?
Un abbraccio.


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Angioletto, supportarla nel senso che le parlerei e le direi di prendersi una pausa di riflessione, di farsi aiutare da chi di dovere (dovesse rendersi necessario) e di rifarsi viva ad idee riordinate. Certamente non le starei al fianco come stampella, caritas, psicologo. Poi, conoscendomi, le farei un cazziatone (mi chiamano tutti "Il Presidente", perchè sparo a zero e "piccono" come l'ex Presidente della Rebubblica, Cossiga).
> Poi, dovesse scegliere me...ora come ora non riuscirei a perdonare, ma in passato ho perdonato un tradimento psico-fisico.
> Marco


Ciao Air.
Sei tanto un bravo e simpatico ragazzo...però secondo me anche tu avresti bisogno di rivolgerti a qualcuno che ti aiuti a "guarire" da questa tua estremissima rigidità.
Noto una tua visione del mondo (sentimentale) che è bianca o nera...anche la tua concezione della familia e dell'accudimento dei bambini la trovo un pò estrema.
Corri il rischio di fare vivere alla tua futura fidanzata e compagna di vita una galera...
Probabilmente sbaglio (me lo auguro), ma se fossi una ragazza interessata a te, dopo tutti questi discorsi, scapperei a gambe levate.
Indaga anche tu dentro di te, il perchè di questa mancanza di flessibilità.

Un caro saluto


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh???


ha solo lo stesso avatar di Glicine... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma è molto piu' sconnessa!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Concordo con Verena.
> Ma il pensare che mia moglie sia stata toccata e abbia fatto sesso con un altro, non mi lascia indifferente: un po' fa male. Ma non è niente di grave, sono tutte cose superabili.
> Nel tradimento fa più male la parte psicologica rispetto a quella fisica.
> E* poi se si volesse una donna completamente pura bisognerebbe frequentare solo ragazze vergini e neppure facendo così si avrebbe la certezza assoluta della “purezza” di queste fanciulle*.


 
Rifiuto di concepire che la PUREZZA di una donna dipenda da una striscia di pelle.

E dovreste rifiutarlo anche voi!


----------



## Old ROGNA (15 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Air.
> Sei tanto un bravo e simpatico ragazzo...però secondo me anche tu avresti bisogno di rivolgerti a qualcuno che ti aiuti a "guarire" da questa tua estremissima rigidità.
> Noto una tua visione del mondo (sentimentale) che è bianca o nera...anche la tua concezione della familia e dell'accudimento dei bambini la trovo un pò estrema.
> Corri il rischio di fare vivere alla tua futura fidanzata e compagna di vita una galera...
> ...


Credo che l'estremissima rigidità sia quella che fa andare per il verso giusto la vita. Purtroppo siamo attorniati da persone che non conoscono neanche la rigidità, non solo quella estrema, perchè è più comodo, nella vita, non essere rigidi, pignoli, precisi...perchè costa sacrifici. E specialmente al giorno d'oggi, la gioventù, di sacrifici non ne vuole fare molti (anche professionalmente parlando, per esempio).
Una moglie e madre assente fa miglior vita di una equipollente donna presente, in famiglia (salvo assenze causate dal lavoro che occupa, in molte donne, una buona percentuale della giornata). Come si diceva, è giusto ritagliare i propri spazi. Ma quando si ha famiglia, i propri spazi si devono ritagliare DOPO aver dato l'adeguato, il giusto spazio alla famiglia stessa e solo se si SE SI HA DAVVERO TEMPO per ritagliarseli. Sottrarre tempo familiare per i propri spazi è da imbecilli, menefreghisti, non affatto altruisti, insensibili. E quant'altro si può aggiungere.
Mancanza di flessibilità? Airforever è più esigente con se stesso che con gli altri. Perchè, l'impegno sentimentale è un impegno. Accoppiarsi (non inteso nel solo gesto sessuale) e farsi i propri comodi, siamo capaci TUTTI!
ROGNA


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

già, ma AIR é ANCORA solo...il mondo pullula di brave ragazze disposte ad impegnarsi seriamente in una relazione.

Com'è che lui trova solo z...?

Bacio!


----------



## Old ROGNA (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> già, ma AIR é ANCORA solo...il mondo pullula di brave ragazze disposte ad impegnarsi seriamente in una relazione.
> 
> Com'è che lui trova solo z...?
> 
> Bacio!


Di certo perchè ce ne sono tante, inutile negarlo. Il loro numero è direttamente proporzionato. Se io conosco 100 ragazze e 99 sono z..., ho una possibilità su 100 di trovare quella sana. Se su 100, solo 1 è z..., ho 99 possibilità di trovarne una sana. 
Questo, non per dire che di sane non ce ne siano. Capovolgiamo, poi, il discorso perchè ROGNA non vuol passare per maschilista.
ROGNA


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2008)

ROGNA ha detto:


> Di certo perchè ce ne sono tante, inutile negarlo. Il loro numero è direttamente proporzionato. Se io conosco 100 ragazze e 99 sono z..., ho una possibilità su 100 di trovare quella sana. Se su 100, solo 1 è z..., ho 99 possibilità di trovarne una sana.
> Questo, non per dire che di sane non ce ne siano. Capovolgiamo, poi, il discorso perchè ROGNA non vuol passare per maschilista.
> ROGNA


Quindi sei un uomo?
Non ho capito niente....


----------



## Old ROGNA (15 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quindi sei un uomo?
> Non ho capito niente....


Sono uomo, donna, niente e nessuno. Ma tanti.

Seriamente parlando, quante donne come Giusy79 ci sono, anche solo qui nel forum?
Quanti uomini ci sono, come Airforever, qui nel forum? Non chiediamoci come sia possibile che Airforever si trovi solo z...
Verena, c'è da riflettere.
ROGNA


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Giugno 2008)

DELUCIDAZIONE per l'amico Giobbe.
Ho postato questa domanda per capire se i meno gelosi e meno possessivi hanno diverse reazioni rispetto ai loro opposti, in caso di tradimento.
Personalmente sono geloso e possessivo nella giusta misura...quanto basta a...ma non troppo da...
Air


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ha solo lo stesso avatar di Glicine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come se Glicine non fosse più che sufficiente


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

ROGNA ha detto:


> Sono uomo, donna, niente e nessuno. Ma tanti.
> 
> Seriamente parlando, quante donne come Giusy79 ci sono, anche solo qui nel forum?
> Quanti uomini ci sono, come Airforever, qui nel forum? Non chiediamoci come sia possibile che Airforever si trovi solo z...
> ...


Rogna...non è che sei AIR?


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

ROGNA ha detto:


> Credo che l'estremissima rigidità sia quella che fa andare per il verso giusto la vita. Purtroppo siamo attorniati da persone che non conoscono neanche la rigidità, non solo quella estrema, perchè è più comodo, nella vita, non essere rigidi, pignoli, precisi...perchè costa sacrifici. E specialmente al giorno d'oggi, la gioventù, di sacrifici non ne vuole fare molti (anche professionalmente parlando, per esempio).
> Una moglie e madre assente fa miglior vita di una equipollente donna presente, in famiglia (salvo assenze causate dal lavoro che occupa, in molte donne, una buona percentuale della giornata). Come si diceva, è giusto ritagliare i propri spazi. Ma quando si ha famiglia, i propri spazi si devono ritagliare DOPO aver dato l'adeguato, il giusto spazio alla famiglia stessa e solo se si SE SI HA DAVVERO TEMPO per ritagliarseli. Sottrarre tempo familiare per i propri spazi è da imbecilli, menefreghisti, non affatto altruisti, insensibili. E quant'altro si può aggiungere.
> Mancanza di flessibilità? Airforever è più esigente con se stesso che con gli altri. Perchè, l'impegno sentimentale è un impegno. Accoppiarsi (non inteso nel solo gesto sessuale) e farsi i propri comodi, siamo capaci TUTTI!
> ROGNA


Con la prima frase non sono d'accordo. L'estremissima rigidità può fare anche moltissimi danni!
Nell'altra tua affermazione c'è del vero. Certo non devi sottrarre tempo ai tuoi figli per andare a trombare con l'amante.
Ma qualche ora ogni tanto solo per se ci vuole, altrimenti si rischia con il tempo di rimanere soffocati e di vivere di soli doveri. E con qualche ora intendo una volta ogni tanto.
Personalmente appena esco dal lavoro mi fiondo a casa per stare con mio figlio e i weekend sono solo all'insegna della famiglia.
Ma ogni tanto l'esigenza di pensare a me e di stare un pò per i fatti miei la sento...anche se raramente lo faccio


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

Guarda Rogna - Air, che la riflessione è bell'è che fatta.

Lo diciamo sempre, se vai a leggere nei thread di Rita, Giusy, etc.

Tutti - uomini e donne - perdono tempo dietro a persone inadatte a loro perché seguiamo le leggi dell'attrazione e del pregiudizio (pregiudizio inteso come: sei alto - sexy - o intenso - o tormentato, e comunque a me piace "quel tipo lì", e non mi piacerebbe mai "quel tipo là").

Laddove ahime' chi DAVVERO vuole farsi una famiglia ad una certa età (prima c'è la speranza di "incrociare" per fortuna la persona giusta...ed in effetti a volte capita, o meglio, capitava...) deve un attimo scendere a patti con se stesso. E capire quali sono i veri valori da cercare.

Bacio!


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

ROGNA ha detto:


> Sono uomo, donna, niente e nessuno. Ma tanti.
> 
> Seriamente parlando, quante donne come Giusy79 ci sono, anche solo qui nel forum?
> Quanti uomini ci sono, come Airforever, qui nel forum? Non chiediamoci come sia possibile che Airforever si trovi solo z...
> ...


Non ho capito. Intendi direi che, a parte giusy, tutte le altre donne del forum non sono delle brave ragazze, oppure non credono nella familia?
Se è così, sei un/una folle!!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

penso intendesse confusamente che ci sono sia brave ragazze/i...che non.

(ma sottinteso che predominassero le zoccole/)


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Guarda Rogna - Air, che la riflessione è bell'è che fatta.
> 
> Lo diciamo sempre, se vai a leggere nei thread di Rita, Giusy, etc.
> 
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Guarda Rogna - Air, che la riflessione è bell'è che fatta.
> 
> Lo diciamo sempre, se vai a leggere nei thread di Rita, Giusy, etc.
> 
> ...



Credo che questo debba avvenire a tutte le età, che si parli di venticinque o quarantacinquenni. Insomma... scartare quell'uomo lì, che sì condivide i miei valori, i miei pensieri e che sì mi piace in tutto e per tutto ma porca miseria, non ha i capelli e non mi piacciono i pelati, mi sembra un'enorme e patetica stronzata a tutte le età.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> penso intendesse confusamente che ci sono sia brave ragazze/i...che non.
> 
> (ma sottinteso che predominassero le zoccole/)



io credo che intedesse proprio che la maggioranza sono zoccole.


e se la cantava pure alla marco masini "le ragazze serie, non ci sono più..."


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> penso intendesse confusamente che ci sono sia brave ragazze/i...che non.
> 
> (ma sottinteso che predominassero le zoccole/)


Può darsi...spero proprio che intendesse questo.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Credo che questo debba avvenire a tutte le età, che si parli di venticinque o quarantacinquenni. Insomma... scartare quell'uomo lì, che sì condivide i miei valori, i miei pensieri e che sì mi piace in tutto e per tutto ma porca miseria, non ha i capelli e non mi piacciono i pelati, mi sembra un'enorme e patetica stronzata a tutte le età.


 
eppure sapessi....ci sono persone (non è mia, l'ho letta ma la condivido...) che spendono piu' tempo a scegliere un microonde che "l'uomo della vita" (e non dite che non è vero!).

é vero che l'amore capita.

Ma chi cerca l'Amor Fou come unico obiettivo pensando che coincida con il legame costruttivo visse sperando (e morì SOLO, anche se non si puo' dire...)


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io credo che intedesse proprio che la maggioranza sono zoccole.
> 
> 
> e se la cantava pure alla marco masini "le ragazze serie, non ci sono più..."


 
era di Masini o di Paolo Vallesi?!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eppure sapessi....ci sono persone (non è mia, l'ho letta ma la condivido...) che spendono piu' tempo a scegliere un microonde che "l'uomo della vita" (e non dite che non è vero!).
> 
> é vero che l'amore capita.
> 
> Ma chi cerca l'Amor Fou come unico obiettivo pensando che coincida con il legame costruttivo visse sperando (e morì, anche se non si puo' dire...)


No no, non mi azzardo a dire che non è vero, sono d'accordissimo


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2008)

Quindi sarei una brava ragazza?
Ho automaticamente perduto il primo posto nel sondaggio di Jesus....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> era di Masini o di Paolo Vallesi?!



mmm mi sembra di ricordare la voce lagnosa di Masini, ma non sono pronta a giurarci


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quindi sarei una brava ragazza?
> Ho automaticamente perduto il primo posto nel sondaggio di Jesus....


Perché mai? Una brava ragazza non può essere maiala? Hai espresso un brutto pregiudizio...


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> era di Masini o di Paolo Vallesi?!


Era di Vallesi


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Perché mai? Una brava ragazza non può essere maiala? Hai espresso un brutto pregiudizio...


Dici? A volte sento uomini che non sono attratti dalle brave ragazze perchè, a loro parere, non ci sanno fare, non li fanno eccitare più di tanto....


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

mi sa era Masini ma Vallesi (bontà sua) ne fece una analoga...

breve ricerca su internet...


La canzone E' di Marco Masini.


Quella di Vallesi aveva lo stesso concetto di base...ma non ricordo il titolo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quindi sarei una brava ragazza?
> Ho automaticamente perduto il primo posto nel sondaggio di Jesus....


 
ma...e la gita?!

Ha le sopracciglia in corto con i gomiti?!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> era di Masini o di Paolo Vallesi?!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zou3b5gewU

ricordavo bene.... è del depresso deprimente


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma...e la gita?!
> 
> Ha le sopracciglia in corto con i gomiti?!


Cosa vuol dire?

Fra un pò vado....


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dici? A volte sento uomini che non sono attratti dalle brave ragazze perchè, a loro parere, non ci sanno fare, non li fanno eccitare più di tanto....


 
gioia, meglio rileggerti l'Iliade (in Greco) che dar retta a ste cavolate.

L'uomo va tenuto a guinzaglio stretto. 

Tutto qui.

E da sé la conosce benissimo la differenza tra donna e donna.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire?
> 
> Fra un pò vado....


 
no, pensavo lui fosse "indisposto" come nella canzone di Elio...buona giornata, allora!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dici? A volte sento uomini che non sono attratti dalle brave ragazze perchè, a loro parere, non ci sanno fare, non li fanno eccitare più di tanto....



Oddio giusyna... ma che uomini senti parlare? E soprattutto, come possono dire a priori che non ci sappiano fare, senza prima aver toccato con mano? Cercano donne che glielo facciano tirare su con uno sguardo? Provassero con la figlia di Silvan...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi sa era Masini ma Vallesi (bontà sua) ne fece una analoga...
> 
> breve ricerca su internet...
> 
> ...




Ah pure? Non bastava che si fosse lasciato sopravvivere Masini dopo questa canzone, ne è rimasto vivo pure un altro?

Che testo profondo "le ragazze serie, son rimaste in tre, due si fanno suore, l'altra è toccata a me".
Vogliamo parlarne?


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zou3b5gewU
> 
> ricordavo bene.... è del depresso deprimente


Cavolo, avevi ragione, pensavo proprio Vallesi.
Ma mi sa che anche lui ne ha fatta una simile...ma non riesco a trovare niente sul web.


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ah pure? Non bastava che si fosse lasciato sopravvivere Masini dopo questa canzone, ne è rimasto vivo pure un altro?
> 
> Che testo profondo "le ragazze serie, son rimaste in tre, due si fanno suore, l'altra è toccata a me".
> Vogliamo parlarne?


e..."toccano il sedere, dandoti del tu!"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Cavolo, avevi ragione, pensavo proprio Vallesi.
> Ma mi sa che anche lui ne ha fatta una simile...ma non riesco a trovare niente sul web.



Quella di Vallesi non la conosco (avrei preferito non conoscere manco quella di Masini, ma per amore della mia migliore amica che non faceva che fare girare i suoi dischi, quelle vecchie le conosco tutte a memoria  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e dire che io all'epoca attraversavo la fase metallara e i più melodici che ascoltavo - a parte Vasco che ho sempre ascoltato -  erano gli Iron Maiden)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> e..."toccano il sedere, dandoti del tu!"





























   perché il coglione, che aveva credo 25 anni quando ha scritto questa canzone, pretendeva di trovare la ragazza che gli desse del lei  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















e... "hanno le frontiere, chiuse come te" 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























queste frontiere chiuse... sono quello che penso?


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Quella di Vallesi non la conosco (avrei preferito non conoscere manco quella di Masini, ma per amore della mia migliore amica che non faceva che fare girare i suoi dischi, quelle vecchie le conosco tutte a memoria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche mio marito ascoltava musica metallara quando aveva vent'anni...peccato che anche adesso sia la sola musica che conosce...ascolta sempre e solo quella (canzoni vecchie per fortuna) e sa a malapena chi siano in cantanti pop...
A me, a parte qualche rara canzone, quella musica dopo un pò fa venire mal di testa...ma in effetti la trovo sempre meglio di masini e compagnia bella


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché il coglione, che aveva credo 25 anni quando ha scritto questa canzone, pretendeva di trovare la ragazza che gli desse del lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si si!! Che demente di uomo!!
Dicevano portasse rogna...povero...però secondo me un pò era vero...sicuramente si portava sfiga da solo con quelle lagne di canzoni


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché il coglione, che aveva credo 25 anni quando ha scritto questa canzone, pretendeva di trovare la ragazza che gli desse del lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E poi diceva anche:
"Amore sempre uguale
amore senza sale
che non ti lasci andare
mai."
Ma allora...le altre sono zoccole e non vanno bene...e quelle serie sono delle noiose...sarà gay?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche mio marito ascoltava musica metallara quando aveva vent'anni...peccato che anche adesso sia la sola musica che conosce...ascolta sempre e solo quella (canzoni vecchie per fortuna) e sa a malapena chi siano in cantanti pop...
> A me, a parte qualche rara canzone, quella musica dopo un pò fa venire mal di testa...ma in effetti la trovo sempre meglio di masini e compagnia bella


Io ormai ascolto solo qualche canzone, di tanto in tanto, e sempre canzoni del periodo in cui l'ascoltavo prima. E quando lo faccio, in alcuni casi mi chiedo proprio "ma come cavolo facevo?" e soprattutto mi chiedo sempre come facesse quella santa donna di mia madre, tutta Dalla, Battisti e Rolling Stones,  a sopportare lo stereo acceso per ore e ore, con quella musica a palla 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Una volta ricordo, misi un disco dei Beatles e mio padre (che li adora) arrivò di corsa chiedendomi "SEI IMPAZZITA?"


----------



## Old sperella (15 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> sarà gay?


 mi sembra che si dicesse che oltre a portar sfiga fosse pure gay , sì . 
Quelle canzoni sono una chiavica , una più deprimente dell'altra


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io ormai ascolto solo qualche canzone, di tanto in tanto, e sempre canzoni del periodo in cui l'ascoltavo prima. E quando lo faccio, in alcuni casi mi chiedo proprio "ma come cavolo facevo?" e soprattutto mi chiedo sempre come facesse quella santa donna di mia madre, tutta Dalla, Battisti e Rolling Stones, a sopportare lo stereo acceso per ore e ore, con quella musica a palla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tua madre ha tutta la mia solidarietà! 
In casa quando la sente per fortuna posso andare in un'latra stanza...ma in auto è un dramma!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si si!! Che demente di uomo!!
> Dicevano portasse rogna...povero...però secondo me un pò era vero...sicuramente si portava sfiga da solo con quelle lagne di canzoni



Non è bello dire queste cose, ma nel suo caso è vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Non a caso in vista della finale dei mondiali, iniziò a circolare il volantino con scritto "auguri Francia", con tipiche immagini di porta-sfiga: gatto nero, saliera che si rovescia, corona di fiori con il numero 17 scritto al centro, la faccia di marco masini....  io ce l'ho ancora attaccato sulla porta d'ingresso, da allora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

speroancora ha detto:


> mi sembra che si dicesse che oltre a portar sfiga fosse pure gay , sì .
> Quelle canzoni sono una chiavica , una più deprimente dell'altra




Che sia gay mi sta pure bene, ma allora che la smetta di scrivere canzoni dedicate alle donne, che poi scriva una cazzata via l'altra.
"Deprimente" non rende ancora l'idea. Comunque per questa voce che portava sfiga, si ritirò anche per un po' di tempo. Purtroppo è tornato...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Tua madre ha tutta la mia solidarietà!
> In casa quando la sente per fortuna posso andare in un'latra stanza...ma in auto è un dramma!


Ti consiglio un ipod con auricolari isolanti, per quando siete in macchina...


----------



## ranatan (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Che sia gay mi sta pure bene, ma allora che la smetta di scrivere canzoni dedicate alle donne, che poi scriva una cazzata via l'altra.
> "Deprimente" non rende ancora l'idea. Comunque per questa voce che portava sfiga, si ritirò anche per un po' di tempo. Purtroppo è tornato...


E aveva vinto pure a san remo.
Ma si, in fondo c'è spazio per tutti...uno più uno meno non fa differenza


----------



## Old sperella (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Che sia gay mi sta pure bene, ma allora che la smetta di scrivere canzoni dedicate alle donne, che poi scriva una cazzata via l'altra.
> "Deprimente" non rende ancora l'idea. Comunque per questa voce che portava sfiga, si ritirò anche per un po' di tempo. Purtroppo è tornato...


Che poi , la voce non sarebbe male , peccato che le canzoni facciano schifo . Per me potrebbe essere anche un monocolo con 3 braccia verdi , l'importante è che nessuno mi faccia ascoltare quel tipo di musica , piuttosto mi abbatto da sola  .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E aveva vinto pure san remo.
> Ma si, in fondo c'è spazio per tutti...uno più uno meno non fa differenza



Figurati, dopo tutto il parlare di sé come vittima dello star system, la vittoria era inevitabile. Sicuramente nessuno si sarebbe voluto accollare sulla coscienza il peso di un secondo luigi tenco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

speroancora ha detto:


> Che poi , la voce non sarebbe male , peccato che le canzoni facciano schifo . Per me potrebbe essere anche un monocolo con 3 braccia verdi , l'importante è che nessuno mi faccia ascoltare quel tipo di musica , *piuttosto mi abbatto da sola*  .





















































































































   sembra chiaro che ti piaccia da impazzire


----------



## Old ROGNA (15 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E aveva vinto pure *san remo*.
> Ma si, in fondo c'è spazio per tutti...uno più uno meno non fa differenza


SANREMO, tutt'attaccato!
ROGNA


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

ROGNA ha detto:


> SANREMO, tutt'attaccato!
> ROGNA


Non siamo a scuola.


----------



## Old ROGNA (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non siamo a scuola.


...scusi...porca vacca che registrata che mi ha dato...non lo faccio più...
ROGNA


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> queste frontiere chiuse... sono quello che penso?


 
ahime', si


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ahime', si


 
beh, ma anche Venditti con "Le tue cosce tese, chiuse come le chiese quando ti vuoi confessare"


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E poi diceva anche:
> "Amore sempre uguale
> amore senza sale
> che non ti lasci andare
> ...


 

Piu' che altro INDECISO.

Meglio amore senza sale o "FUORI DI QUI fai il tuo ultimo gioco d'amore e poi vai fuori di quiiiii"?!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Piu' che altro INDECISO.
> 
> Meglio amore senza sale o "FUORI DI QUI *tu fai rima con GIOIA ma sei solo una NOIA*,  fai il tuo ultimo gioco d'amore e poi vai fuori di quiiiii"?!


 
mi è venuto in mente quest'altro fine calembour masiniano


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi è venuto in mente quest'altro fine calembour masiniano


quasi quasi sono più apprezzabili gli articolo 31 quando cantano "le donne le uso solo come svuotacoglioni"


----------



## Old sperella (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quasi quasi sono più apprezzabili gli articolo 31 quando cantano "le donne le uso solo come svuotacoglioni"


almeno son schietti


----------



## Old sperella (15 Giugno 2008)

ROGNA ha detto:


> SANREMO, tutt'attaccato!
> ROGNA


 mi sa che si può scrivere in entrambi i modi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2008)

speroancora ha detto:


> mi sa che si può scrivere in entrambi i modi


Sì.
Purtroppo conosco bene San Remo ...c'è anche San Romolo


----------



## ranatan (16 Giugno 2008)

ROGNA ha detto:


> SANREMO, tutt'attaccato!
> ROGNA


Mi risulta si possa scrivere in entrambi i modi.
Se vuoi fare il saputello almeno cerca di avere le conoscenze per esserlo


----------



## Old ROGNA (16 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi risulta si possa scrivere in entrambi i modi.
> *Se vuoi fare il saputello almeno cerca di avere le conoscenze per esserlo*


lasciati provocare scherzosamente, non è questione di essere saputello.
Non ROGNAre almeno tu...
ROGNA


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Giugno 2008)

ROGNA ha detto:


> lasciati provocare scherzosamente, non è questione di essere saputello.
> Non ROGNAre almeno tu...
> ROGNA



Capira che provocazione... 
Ce n'è già uno che fa lo sgarbi dei poveri, e rompe abbastanza i maroni, almeno tu rogna in altro modo


----------

